
Show HN: ReadTheMan – searchable online man pages - camchenry
https://readtheman.io/
======
camchenry
Hi HN, I'm looking for some feedback on this side project. I've been looking
at a number of man pages and I realized that most man page sites are lacking
in search utilities and in their presentation. So, I started building
ReadTheMan. My current goals are to expand the amount of quantity and improve
the quality of existing pages. Thanks for checking it out!

